

Soviet Fighter – Shot Down Commerical Airline - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtXQTfRFh7o

======
spingsprong
Yes, in 1983 the Soviet Union shot down a passenger plane. And in 2001 Ukraine
shot down a passenger plane. And in 1988 the USA shot down a passenger plane.
You don't have to submit each one to this site.

Can't we just save time and post the wikipedia article
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_airliner_shootdown_inci...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_airliner_shootdown_incidents)

